# Trying to get install of gnome-desktop 2.32 started



## macunkie (May 16, 2012)

I have a successful install of 9.0 stable on my 15" powerbook G4. I'm successfully connected to the net and can download via ftp the gnome-desktop-2.32.1_1.tbz. Of course when I try to *pkg_add* the .tbz it can't find all the dependencies because an attempt and an individual install of each one would be time consuming chaos.  

When I run `# pkg_add -r gnome-desktop-2.32.1_1.tbz` I get the following error:

```
Unable to get [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/powerpc/packages-9.0-release/Latest/[/url] gnome-desktop-2.32.1_1.tbz.
```

When I use my MacBook Pro and the "Connect to Server" I trace the directories and there is NO packages-9.0-release let alone a Latest directory within it.  

When I connect to ftp.freebsd.org I go to the following directory to find gnome-desktop-2.32.1_1.tbz: /pub/FreeBSD/ports/powerpc/packages-9-stable/gnome. This is where gnome-desktop-2.32.1_1.tbz. resides.

I've worked with my mac and 'macports'  and when you install a package it auto detects dependencies and downloads them and installs during main package install.

Question:  within the FreeBSD *pkg_add -r* function, is there a way to change the directory path it searches?

Question 2:  is there an ftp get command that will find and get all the dependencies for the relative gnome-desktop package I'm trying to install?

Just trying to get a GUI running on my new FreeBSD install!

Thanks for any help!

Samuel.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 16, 2012)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/packages-using.html (PACKAGESITE)
Also, leave .tbz off when using pkg_add, it's not part of the package name. Read the Ports & Packages chapter of the Handbook, most issues are covered in detail.


----------



## macunkie (May 16, 2012)

*So I think I installed Gnome2 ? Still need help*



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/packages-using.html (PACKAGESITE)
> Also, leave .tbz off when using pkg_add, it's not part of the package name. Read the Ports & Packages chapter of the Handbook, most issues are covered in detail.



Thank you for the heads up on 
	
	



```
setenv PACKAGESITE [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org...etc[/url]
```
It did the trick and I was able to download and install gnome-desktop-2.3.2.1 and boy what a two+ hour process.

So far I have 
	
	



```
gnome_enable="YES"
```
 in my rc.conf.

So far Gnome is not working. I'm sure I'm missing some configuration somewhere?

If someone knows what the "absolute" conf values must be in order to get it to work please give me a heads up!

Are there other Gnome files I must *make install* first?

Thanks Samuel.


----------



## FreeMWP (May 16, 2012)

The gnome-desktop package is only a part of the gnome desktop. I suggest you install the entire gnome meta package:


```
# pkg_add -r gnome2
```


----------



## macunkie (May 17, 2012)

I finally think I got it installed after resetting my setenv ftp:// to the right location before installing the package. My rc_conf: I added 
	
	



```
"gnome_enable="YES"
```

My boot also prompted me to add 
	
	



```
dbus_enable="YES"
```
  ... so I did.

When reading over the FAQs on getting gnome running http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/faq2.html#full-gnome I noticed the section:



> To start GNOME 2.32 under X without using GDM, add the following line to ~/.xsession or ~/.xinitrc, as appropriate (see startx(1)):
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I checked my ~/ directory and tried adding individually the code and .xsession or .xnitrc and no help. I read the section on how to test X,  but it mentions booting into "single user mode?"  Don't know how? And I'm not sure what "GDM" is referring to?

Any ideas on how to get my new install of gnome-desktop-2.32.1 going?

Thanks !

Samuel.


----------



## macunkie (May 17, 2012)

*What is the true FTP path to gnome2 for power pc?*



			
				FreeMWP said:
			
		

> The gnome-desktop package is only a part of the gnome desktop. I suggest you install the entire gnome meta package:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Thank youFMVP.  I've tried changing the setenv PACKAGESITE and manually searched and all I can find is the "gnome-desktop". Once I set the correct path environment and I issued command *pkg_add -r* it comes back with an error of not finding an actual gnome2.tbz.

So I would love someone to give me the actual correct path so I can install the entire meta package of gnome 2.  Anytime I do a directory search in the powerpc directory under gnome all I can find is the "desk-top" version.tbz.

Thanks for any help,

Samuel.


----------



## germanopratin (May 18, 2012)

I have the same problems. I managed to upgrade Xfce4 with a lot of fiddling, but still I don't understand the package system. People can throw rocks at me for that, but it won't help ;-) This is the _ONLY_ issue that makes me mad with FreeBSD. (In Slackware e.g. installation and security updating is terribly simple and it works.)

If you type [cmd=]lynx $PACKAGESITE[/cmd] and search for the *metaport*, you will see that it is *NOT* there, thus the package utility cannot find it. That's the very simple cause of the error. Looks like they provide the packages on STABLE - but NOT the metaport. This is true for Xfce, Gnome and KDE. Maybe someone could explain, why the metaports are not included with the STABLE repo. This makes upgrading rather complicated. And the omission is just not understandable, for I guess it would be quite easy to provide it.

As stated I fixed the issue by using portupgrade with forcing rebuilds of all dependencies, but it appears to be a rather dumb and overkill method. Being new to FreeBSD I could not figure out how to fix it in a sensible way. The arguments used with portupgrade were: -vfRPC for verbose, force, dependendies-rebuid, use-packages-when-available and configure-in-advance.

Of course, the metaport is in RELEASE, but if you install it, portaudit will be bothered about some security problems. So using STABLE is vital. But...

Please, could someone explain:

why the metaports of desktop environments are NOT in STABLE and
how it is possible still to make a complete monolithic STABLE upgdrade of Gnome/Xfce
Thanks from me, too


----------



## macunkie (May 18, 2012)

germanopratin said:
			
		

> I have the same problems. I managed to upgrade Xfce4 with a lot of fiddling, but still I don't understand the package system. People can throw rocks at me for that, but it won't help ;-) This is the _ONLY_ issue that makes me mad with FreeBSD. (In Slackware e.g. installation and security updating is terribly simple and it works.)
> 
> If you type [cmd=]lynx $PACKAGESITE[/cmd] and search for the *metaport*, you will see that it is *NOT* there, thus the package utility cannot find it. That's the very simple cause of the error. Looks like they provide the packages on STABLE - but NOT the metaport. This is true for Xfce, Gnome and KDE. Maybe someone could explain, why the metaports are not included with the STABLE repo. This makes upgrading rather complicated. And the omission is just not understandable, for I guess it would be quite easy to provide it.
> 
> ...



Hey germanopratin, it's good to know that I'm not the only FreeBSD newbie asking questions.  I don't know what platform you are using (mine being a PowerPC Mac install of the current 9.0 distribution).

What I learned through "trial and error" is that when looking at a new OS is to study the base directory layout and try my best at learning where things are.  The gnome2 package is already installed as a "source package".  As I type I'm currently installing X11 and you would not believe how long it takes to install.  As it installs, it is also downloading and installing all the dependencies required for the install.  I started the install around 7:00 p.m. last night.  

During the install my system will stop at times asking for "choices" for default/nodefault options of how to configure certain dependencies.  This install of X11 is literally taking "hours".  When for example a screen for "choices" to configure certain dependencies appears, it appears as a small GUI menu where items at default are boxes checked with "*".  What I can not for the life of me is figure out how to add additional "*" in boxes to add additional options.  My keyboard just won't allow me to add a "*" in any box. 

That being said, I'm hoping things work out ok during the installation.  Many applications use the X11 environment so I'm starting with a fresh install here then moving onto the gnome2 installation.  Again, my powerpc is in the install process so I can't describe the directory path to the port install I'm doing.  But, basic process involves finding the source package, migrating within that package, and issuing the *install make clean* command.  During my current install of X11 there was a config option of "allowing gnome2 .desktop "somthing, and again I could not figure out how to add the "*" symbol in the relative check box so I don't know how or if gnome2 is going to work.  I'll try to give this post an update for "other newbies" as to my progress!

Thanks for your input!

Samuel.


----------



## germanopratin (May 18, 2012)

Hi, macunkie!

I run a PC laptop with FreeBSD 9 Release. On my desktop PC I still have Linux Slackware 13.37 installed.  

I've been through a host of FreeBSD installations on my laptop. Always went back to Slackware due to *Free*BSD package/ports issues. 

So I know quite well what you mean by saying it takes hours to install xorg. Hell, it does. :\ Gnome as well. I try to install those huge things as packages, with *pkg_add -r <package>*. Too cumbersome to have my laptop blocked for half of the day. At least it gives you some insight about the vastness of these metaports.

Well, so far my installation is okay, meaning that portaudit is content with it. Maybe it would be easier for you not to mess with the big ports, but use the package facilities instead. 

Anyway, you should be able to check the options with the <space> bar. Else there must be issues with your console.


----------



## germanopratin (May 18, 2012)

Addendum: I think that the Xorg STABLE package works. But for Gnome I could not find the STABLE metaport, as already said. :\


----------



## wblock@ (May 18, 2012)

STABLE does not apply to packages.  Packages are just what has been built on the package cluster most recently.  Also note that there may not be that many PowerPC machines in the package cluster, so PowerPC packages may lag behind the more common architectures.


----------



## germanopratin (May 19, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> STABLE does not apply to packages.  Packages are just what has been built on the package cluster most recently.  Also note that there may not be that many PowerPC machines in the package cluster, so PowerPC packages may lag behind the more common architectures.



With "STABLE" I was referring to the packages-9-stable repo. 

Yes, you are right, of course: PPC may lag. I didn't think about that. :\


----------



## macunkie (May 19, 2012)

germanopratin said:
			
		

> Hi, macunkie!
> 
> I run a PC laptop with FreeBSD 9 Release. On my desktop PC I still have Linux Slackware 13.37 installed.
> 
> ...



I'll have to do some research on the Linux Slackware 13.37.  Not sure what that is.  I successfully installed X11 and did the configuration and tested and it appears to work flawlessly.  I'm now installing the source package gnome2 *make install clean* and yes, once again it is taking hours.  I'm away for the weekend so I had to leave my powerbook in the install process and presumably I'll have to resume any install options when I get home.  

I do believe I'm having a "console" issue.  During the boot process I notice "a line" while booting that indicates that my system is somehow configured to use a "G3 keyboard LayOut".  My powerbook is a G4 so at some point I need to figure out how to change this.  There should be some config file in the system somewhere.

I did some reading in the FreeBSD docs relative to comparing it to Linux and other systems and now have a better understanding of FreeeBSD being a system that builds from source packages mainly vas. bianaries.  I've been a Mac Geek for about 12 years now, and have installed a lot of apps via a source build.  The advantage I see with this and the function of FreeBSD using maintained source packages is that when you *configure* and *make*,  the build is building relative to reading your current environment.  There are arguments of building from source versus a binary install of an app.  I like the idea that, though there may be binary package options out there,  building from source (for me) insures a better fitting, compatible installation of components.  So as a "FreeBSD" newbie,  I'm learning more that FreeBSD is designed and maintained to run as a "main base" system.  I read somewhere in the docs as it being described as "a plane that has wings and the wings and plane are produced from the same manufacturer as opposed to a "a plane" that gets its wings from an outside developer.  

Anyway, being familiar with Unix and Debian, I'm becoming more comfortable with understanding FreeBSD.

Thanks for your input and sharing,

Samuel


----------

